# Riu is looking for a mod squad



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

Come help us
>> https://www.rollitup.org/t/moderation-applications.1080046/


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

Applied


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Applied


best of luck......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

ok who's retiring......


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> best of luck......


I see @Jjgrow420got the position already

congrats brother from Canada


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ok who's retiring......


no one its just 3 of us for the last5? years ....and we need help were tired. my duties have expanded drastically with taking over the advertising and that eats up alot of my time for the forum because i have 40 + advertisers to manage


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> no one its just 3 of us for the last5? years ....and we need help were tired. my duties have expanded drastically with taking over the advertising and that eats up alot of my time for the forum because i have 40 + advertisers to manage


ah i gotcha...yeah i can see you have a lot on your plate with what's going on here.....let me think about it and i might put my hat in the ring.....

p.s and you never picked up your puppy btw.....


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> ah i gotcha...yeah i can see you have a lot on your plate with what's going on here.....let me think about it and i might put my hat in the ring.....
> 
> p.s and you never picked up your puppy btw.....


hahaha right? i still havent gotten one, one day the husband will agree but ive asked for apuppy everyday for like 7 years now so... lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> hahaha right? i still havent gotten one, one day the husband will agree but ive asked for apuppy everyday for like 7 years now so... lol


might have to change that one of these years.....i have 2 1yr ol candidates right now and they're twins(literally)....both lap dogs and kissers....


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

Mod Squad brought back memories.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Mod Squad brought back memories.
> 
> View attachment 5197165


same


----------



## obijohn (Sep 13, 2022)

I was a mod here maybe 10 years ago. Not sure I have the time to do this these days


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I see @Jjgrow420got the position already
> 
> congrats brother from Canada
> 
> ...


I thought it was easier like just reporting stuff so that's fine. Riu has helped me out so I figured to return the favour.... But I think it involved some other platform so I'm out.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

You need a special section, where people who get moderated can only talk to each other for a while, like trim prison


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 13, 2022)

Im full time mod in my garden


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I thought it was easier like just reporting stuff so that's fine. Riu has helped me out so I figured to return the favour.... But I think it involved some other platform so I'm out.


it is pretty easy but we do need some form of communication with the mods, and discord would help us witht hat its the easiest solution for chatting, questions etc. because there will likely be discussions and questions that need answers


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> it is pretty easy but we do need some form of communication with the mods, and discord would help us witht hat its the easiest solution for chatting, questions etc. because there will likely be discussions and questions that need answers


Does RIU have a discord ?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You need a special section, where people who get moderated can only talk to each other for a while, like trim prison


Sounds like detention.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> it is pretty easy but we do need some form of communication with the mods, and discord would help us witht hat its the easiest solution for chatting, questions etc. because there will likely be discussions and questions that need answers


That's cool, but I try to stay 'under the radar' as much as I can on the internet. Plus my wife might ask me why I'm private chatting with some chick named Sunni! Haha jokes.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Sounds like detention.
> 
> View attachment 5197175


A hacking forum does that to stupid people who look for help breaking into things, it's really funny to watch them rage in their little cage with the other idiots for company. They only get released when they help other idiots with mundane things.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2022)

Can i get a special Diet Coke button ?
And is there a cool t-shirt involved ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Applied


there's no pay @bk78 but you do get a free year supply of cal/mag.


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Does RIU have a discord ?


not an official one no



Jjgrow420 said:


> That's cool, but I try to stay 'under the radar' as much as I can on the internet. Plus my wife might ask me why I'm private chatting with some chick named Sunni! Haha jokes.


would be a room for all the mods not just me haha


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can i get a special Diet Coke button ?
> And is there a cool t-shirt involved ?


if i havent gotten a tshirt you wont lol


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

DCcan said:


> A hacking forum does that to stupid people who look for help breaking into things, it's really funny to watch them rage in their little cage with the other idiots for company. They only get released when they help other idiots with mundane things.


Chuckers has that section. It was a riot to watch a couple people squirm and throw tantrums in there lol.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> *Comment here with the following
> 
> Your favorite alcohol and t-shirt size*
> Your time zone
> ...


Fixed it for you, to help with recruiting (It's only implied, not promised)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2022)

I get the voluntary snitch angle - i have no knock warrant experience and love donuts.

Was Hoping it included swinging Thor’s Ban Hammer of Doom - oh well. Or at least one of those squeaky clown hammers and sending knuckleheads to the phantom zone. Plus the free calmag.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2022)

Jameson whisky and XL size.


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 13, 2022)

Just get the guy on here snitching on everyone. Save you guys the time of having to deal with a full inbox every day.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Sep 13, 2022)

Is there any actual experience required? If so, does theoretical experience count as well?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2022)

sunni said:


> if i havent gotten a tshirt you wont lol


I have this in my closet …


----------



## bk78 (Sep 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I have this in my closet …
> 
> View attachment 5197273


So you’re basically just going to watch my journal then?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So you’re basically just going to watch my journal then?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 14, 2022)

Don’t sleep on this opportunity guys & gals!
This could be you!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> You need a special section, where people who get moderated can only talk to each other for a while, like trim prison


That would be awesome! A section that had no moderation cause they are all evil and have broad shoulders and such!
Can i please have that? Cross roads to the highway to hell. Imagine the chaos that would ensue if i was a member of that!

Does the position of moderator pay anything? Do you have to be a democrat? 


On a serious note my future self is requesting the new mods get told to leave the present me alone. Pretty please with sprinkles on top. I do try hard but people are just dickheads.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> That would be awesome! A section that had no moderation cause they are all evil and have broad shoulders and such!
> Can i please have that? Cross roads to the highway to hell. Imagine the chaos that would ensue if i was a member of that!
> 
> Does the position of moderator pay anything? Do you have to be a democrat?


Such a section needs the poop emoji as well.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 14, 2022)

DCcan said:


> A hacking forum does that to stupid people who look for help breaking into things, it's really funny to watch them rage in their little cage with the other idiots for company. They only get released when they help other idiots with mundane things.


An online game I play is filled with hackers who mod the game. When admins detect them they move them to another server popularly known as naughty island. They can still play amongst themselves or make a new account, I assume the latter


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2022)

just going to go through and answer some questions etc.



Budzbuddha said:


> I get the voluntary snitch angle - i have no knock warrant experience and love donuts.
> 
> Was Hoping it included swinging Thor’s Ban Hammer of Doom - oh well. Or at least one of those squeaky clown hammers and sending knuckleheads to the phantom zone. Plus the free calmag.


No , we had mods in the past who had the mod abilities and uhm they greatly abused them we have people go off the rails ban like 50 people for no reason etc,



Lucky Luke said:


> That would be awesome! A section that had no moderation cause they are all evil and have broad shoulders and such!
> Can i please have that? Cross roads to the highway to hell. Imagine the chaos that would ensue if i was a member of that!
> 
> Does the position of moderator pay anything? Do you have to be a democrat?
> ...


I dont give a shit about your political affliations i care about your post history etc.


We would not ever implement forum area for banned users etc, because most of the time prior to banning ands getting warnings I typically receive extremely violent behavior like threats of raping, killing my child, killing me, etc. over post removals

so im not going to sit there and have an area where people can take out their hatred of women and their mother out on me



Moderating here has always been a voluntary position im giving people the chance to either do it anon or public, its not snitching, its greatly helping our staff and forum stay online active and a community. 
We work hard here


----------



## gwheels (Sep 14, 2022)

It takes a special kind of person...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 14, 2022)

sunni said:


> just going to go through and answer some questions etc.
> 
> 
> No , we had mods in the past who had the mod abilities and uhm they greatly abused them we have people go off the rails ban like 50 people for no reason etc,
> ...


LOL Suni, Humor not everyone gets it!

Threatening women, children and people in general on the internet takes a special kind of dickhead.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 14, 2022)

Speaking as an internet-based medieval knight, I'm not given to filling the role of unpaid informant


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 14, 2022)

Is the "Member's Only" clique done now? I've earned some excess attention for irritating mods interests. 

Just put their profile mug shots up again so I can not log in. Thank you.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 15, 2022)

Well. If they’re hiring a new mod from the active list of members here. I might as well pack my bags now. I’ll be banned for disagreeing with someone soon. Just don’t hire a flushing calmag rep. We just don’t need that


----------



## klx (Sep 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> Come help us
> >> https://www.rollitup.org/t/moderation-applications.1080046/


Whats the pay like?


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Well. If they’re hiring a new mod from the active list of members here. I might as well pack my bags now. I’ll be banned for disagreeing with someone soon. Just don’t hire a flushing calmag rep. We just don’t need that


mods cant ban people



klx said:


> Whats the pay like?


if you read the post it says its a volunteer position always has been




MICHI-CAN said:


> Is the "Member's Only" clique done now? I've earned some excess attention for irritating mods interests.
> 
> Just put their profile mug shots up again so I can not log in. Thank you.


whats the problem you got?


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

if you dont wanna mod and you just wanna make snarky comments you dont need to post  its not for you you can just move on 

Remember by bashing the idea of a mod youre taking down3 people who have worked here for over 10 + years with alot of hard work and effort to keep riu running voluntarily ,


----------



## klx (Sep 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> if you dont wanna mod and you just wanna make snarky comments you dont need to post  its not for you you can just move on
> 
> Remember by bashing the idea of a mod youre taking down3 people who have worked here for over 10 + years with alot of hard work and effort to keep riu running voluntarily ,


I never realised RIU was a not for profit. Is that true? I often wondered about the .org actually...


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

klx said:


> I never realised RIU was a not for profit. Is that true? I often wondered about the .org actually...


We do sell advertising space 

.org is not specific to not for profits its open to anyone its a common misconception you have to be a not for profit to use .org


----------



## klx (Sep 15, 2022)

sunni said:


> We do sell advertising space
> 
> .org is not specific to not for profits its open to anyone its a common misconception you have to be a not for profit to use .org


Ok thanks, so why are the mod positions volunteer in that case? I'm not trying to be facetious just seems a bit odd that a for profit business would advertise for positions that are volunteer. Is that even legal is there no awards or minimum wage requirements in your jurisdiction?


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

klx said:


> Ok thanks, so why are the mod positions volunteer in that case? I'm not trying to be facetious just seems a bit odd that a for profit business would advertise for positions that are volunteer. Is that even legal is there no awards or minimum wage requirements in your jurisdiction?


We are asking people not advertising if theyd like to volunteer to be apart of our moderation team, this is quite frankly the same on every forum, reddit subthread, facebook group etc. none of those have every been paid positions. 

Ive never known a moderation position on any forum ,group etc being paid 

There is nothing illegal about someone volunteering to report a few posts and help clean up the website


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 15, 2022)

Idk how this would at all affect RIU. But will make you think twice Lots and lots of hate speech here.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 15, 2022)

I played several mobile games, one of them is Guns of Glory. It has a chat window/room. It is not moderated until later in the 'worlds' life when they finally get around to appointing someone on that server to moderate that Worlds chat room.
The mods are rewarded for this with a monthly stipend of a few gold, the games internal currency. The mod gets no advantage, it's like getting premium features but not having to pay for them cuz ur modding the group...and everyone is cool with it.
If this place could conceive of a passive incentive or perk, perhaps you would acquire more positive feedback


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> View attachment 5198038
> Idk how this would at all affect RIU. But will make you think twice Lots and lots of hate speech here.


Please stop

Youre incorrect about the law.

The law is that the owner of a facebook page or in this instance our website has to post their polices on hate speech which we have had since 2006, weare well within the law stop spamming this thread please


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> View attachment 5198040


a facebook moderator is completely different than someone who does a facebook group
We are not a mulitbillion corporation like facebook

Were Rollitup, the mods at facebook do a way different job,yourejust trying to cause issues here


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I played several mobile games, one of them is Guns of Glory. It has a chat window/room. It is not moderated until later in the 'worlds' life when they finally get around to appointing someone on that server to moderate that Worlds chat room.
> The mods are rewarded for this with a monthly stipend of a few gold, the games internal currency. The mod gets no advantage, it's like getting premium features but not having to pay for them cuz ur modding the group...and everyone is cool with it.
> If this place could conceive of a passive incentive or perk, perhaps you would acquire more positive feedback


weve recieved positive feedback the negative feedback seems to be from people who dont want forum moderation, problematic users who dont want to become moderated and possibly banned because we have been short staffed so they got away with things. 

Weve had alot of people inquire privately and openly. 

I think were good , people are literally just trying to cause issues right now and its very obvious


----------



## sunni (Sep 15, 2022)

Going to lock for now so I can do the rest of my work


----------

